# Hood Filter Media ?



## Nick T. (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey guys. I just picked up a 25 Gallon with everything. The Side Mounted filter was included but has no media in it. Looks like one of the AC but I might be mistaken. It does not have a wheel. 
How should I layer it ? I'm going to pick up a blue thick sponge tomorrow for the bottom layer, then put some BioMax ceramic media in the middle from my existing filter for fast cycle and maybe white floss layer @ top for polishing.
I always dealt with Canisters and have no experience with Side Mounted filters.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.

Edit: Terminology was off. I meant a side mounter instead of a hood filter. My apologies.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Nick T. said:


> Hey guys. I just picked up a 25 Gallon with everything. The hood filter was included but has no media in it. Looks like one of the AC but I might be mistaken. It does not have a wheel.
> How should I layer it ? I'm going to pick up a blue thick sponge tomorrow for the bottom layer, then put some BioMax ceramic media in the middle from my existing filter for fast cycle and maybe white floss layer @ top for polishing.
> I always dealt with Canisters and have no experience with hood/external filters.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


What is a hood filter??

What do you have an eclipse??

An Eclipse (Marineland) would be the most likely 'in hood' filter. I know Hagen used to also make a similar setup at one point but the built in filter isn't a straight Aquaclear design AFAIK.


----------



## Nick T. (Nov 7, 2008)

My terminology was off, its a Side mounted filter. I think it might be an Aquaclear series.

PS. Thnx AquariaAM for pointing it out.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

They are sometimes called HOB filters, for Hang On Back. There should be a name and model number on it somewhere, usually embossed on the lid.

I usually just put three sponges in an Aquaclear. You can soak the sponges in grunge from another tank if you want to inoculate them with suitable bacteria.

HOB filters suck in water which passively falls back into the tank, so you don't get the effect canister filters have where the water is forced through the media. If the media are too dense (or clogged), the water will go around it.

I suggest you take the filter with you when you look for media. If it requires some expensive and poorly designed insert, like a plastic grid supporting charcoal wrapped in floss, consider getting some Aquaclear sponges, or similar coarse sponge, and cutting to fit.


----------



## Nick T. (Nov 7, 2008)

@bae
Thanks. I'm going to the store later on to get the coarse sponge. I will have the sponge at the bottom and some ceramic on top that have already been colonized.


----------

